# email change



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im trying to change my email address, now when i enter the new email address, confirm it and enter password it it comes up with cannot use this email address :?

Anyone changed their email address on here and can help me out.

Dazz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dazz pm a mod m8ee as the forum sotware has recently been changed and prob needs tweaking m8


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> dazz pm a mod m8ee as the forum sotware has recently been changed and prob needs tweaking m8


needs to be Admin, Nem or Jae


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cheers ill drop them a pm


----------

